# Reina Sofia and the pandas ...



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Queen of Spain with some panda cubs in Madrid Zoo. I'm not a great fan of royalty but this picture, along with that footage of her bursting into the Spanish team changing room after the world cup final, suggests she might be quite fun ...










http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...aire/libre/elpepuesp/20110329elpepunac_19/Tes


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

the IQ of the Panda is probably a lot higher than those of Sofia and Juan Carlos and the infantas together, but I love our Royals nevertheless. 

They do like like a funny bunch dont' they.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> the IQ of the Panda is probably a lot higher than those of Sofia and Juan Carlos and the infantas together, but I love our Royals nevertheless.
> 
> They do like like a funny bunch dont' they.


Lol. Well I think in the funny-looking stakes the UK Royals probably win, but at least Sofia and Juan Carlos come across as a lot more approachable. Sofia seems to be quite fond of hugs - can't quite see our Queen doing that - she isnt exactly known for being very touchy feely!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Her sister was, especially with younger guys, ooooohhhhh smack my legs.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And just in case anyone missed the clip of her bursting into the dressing room, here it is (watch out for Puyol nervously adjusting his towel!):


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Her sister was, especially with younger guys, ooooohhhhh smack my legs.


Well, I suppose not being in the "hot seat" as it were, she was the one who could have all the fun!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> And just in case anyone missed the clip of her bursting into the dressing room, here it is (watch out for Puyol nervously adjusting his towel!):
> 
> YouTube - Mundial Sudafrica 2010: la Reina Sofía visita el vestuario español.mp4


THis is one is a classic by now. 
What can I say...this is every woman's fantasy. I want to be Queen... :madgrin:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> THis is one is a classic by now.
> What can I say...this is every woman's fantasy. I want to be Queen... :madgrin:


 I wouldn't mind being the team physiotherapist ... I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just seen on TV that Carlos and Camilla have been on a tapas crawl in Madrid today. Must make a nice change for them.


----------

